# April 1 - Blackjack Fishing Tournament, Crawfish Boil & Fundraiser



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Join us Saturday April 1, 2017 for the 8th annual event!

Fishing Tournament - $80/ angler

Crawfish Boil - 11:30 AM until we run out!

Live Music provided by the Blockade Runners

West End Restaurant
21706 Burnet Dr.
Galveston, TX 77554 
(Sea Isle)

We will be raising money for the Gary J Lynn Foundation for the Research & Cure of Cerebral Palsy.

Event Flyer
Event Rules
Boundary Map
Online Registration
Facebook Event Page


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Is the measurement/weigh in for live fish? Any penalties assessed for dead fish? Not seeing it anywhere in the rules.


----------



## Whopper Stopper (Jul 6, 2015)

*Winners?*

Is it possible that you could post info about the winning fish caught in this tournament...

it would be nice to know.:question:


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

They posted this on the West End Anglers forum:

We had a great turnout at the weigh in and fundraiser. We raised a lot of money for the Gary J Lynn Foundation and everyone appeared to have a great time at the event!

89 anglers participated in this event, down from last year. This was probably due to the high winds and weather forecasted today. It was not the best day to be on the water but despite the weather anglers braved the conditions and brought in some black jack fish!

Thanks to all of our sponsors that helped make the fundraiser possible!

Without further adieu the results are as follows:

Trout:
1. Trebor Poncik - 21"
2. Trent Stumbaugh - 20 3/4"
3. Steve Hammack - 20 5/8"
4. Jeff Largent- 20 1/2"
5. Carter Kacal - 20 3/8"

Redfish:
1. John Sykes - 21"
2. Kenny Cambiano - 21"
3. Trent Stumbaugh - 20 15/16"
4. Carter Kacal - 20 7/8"
5. Paul Thorburn - 20 7/8"

Flounder:
1. Chris Largen - 18 15/16"
2. Gary Morris - 17 7/8"
3. Jeff Largent - 17 5/8"
4. Jacob Lissard - 17 1/2"
5. Grant Gardner - 16 3/4"

Side Pot (Heaviest Speckled Trout)
1. James Plaag - 5.00 Lbs
2. Ryan Moody - 3.70 Lbs
3.Trebor Poncik - 3.22 Lbs


----------

